# llvm60 and ports compilation



## tembowandefu (Mar 4, 2019)

Seeing as FreeBSD already comes packaged with llvm (6.0.1), why is it necessary for some ports to require the installation of the same port as a dependency ? Shouldn't the base system come with it as a registered pkg in the database to avoid the wasting of resources compiling it? I know one can use the binary version but still... anyone know how to force register it?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2019)

tembowandefu said:


> Seeing as FreeBSD already comes packaged with llvm (6.0.1),


FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE, yes. FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE has 6.0.0 and 12.0-STABLE has 7.0.1.


----------

